# Compressor size



## finishesbykevyn

Hey all you spray guys. I have recently purchased a 3M Accuspray HVLP gun. I've been running it off an 80gal. tank that's in my shop. 
I would like to get something portable. What would be the smallest/best tank I could get that would comfortably power me up for shooting random cabinets/stairs/front doors etc..
Or do I need to get into a turbine setup?..


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

finishesbykevyn said:


> Hey all you spray guys. I have recently purchased a 3M Accuspray HVLP gun. I've been running it off an 80gal. tank that's in my shop.
> I would like to get something portable. What would be the smallest/best tank I could get that would comfortably power me up for shooting random cabinets/stairs/front doors etc..
> Or do I need to get into a turbine setup?..



You need a HVLP. Anything portable is going to struggle keeping up with the gun and overall be a headache for you.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

*Gas Air Compressor vs. Electric for HVLP*

Depends upon if you're willing to go with a gas or electric compressor. Your options are limited for a portable electric rig though, since I'm pretty sure that gun requires a min of 10cfm, (although you could run it on a compressor with less cfm, but production output becomes an issue, and if you really starve it of cfm, performance suffers too). 

If a gas air compressor isn't an option, might consider LVLP guns, since the cfm requirements are so much less, so finding a compressor to suit your needs would be that much easier. But if you're set on using the gun you got and you need an electric compressor, search, "electric air compressor, 10cfm".


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Depends upon if you're willing to go with a gas or electric compressor. Your options are limited for a portable electric rig though, since I'm pretty sure that gun requires a min of 10cfm, (although you could run it on a compressor with less cfm, but production output becomes an issue, and if you really starve it of cfm, performance suffers too).
> 
> If a gas air compressor isn't an option, might consider LVLP guns, since the cfm requirements are so much less, so finding a compressor to suit your needs would be that much easier. But if you're set on using the gun you got and you need an electric compressor, search, "electric air compressor, 10cfm".



Minimum air compressor that does 10CFM are going to be in the 20gal range (150lbs+) so not exactly portable and at $800-1000 at that point your better of just getting a turbine


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Minimum air compressor that does 10CFM are going to be in the 20gal range (150lbs+) so not exactly portable and at $800-1000 at that point your better of just getting a turbine


I guess it all depends upon what he'll get the most use out of in the long run. I've got all kinds of HVLP's and I've got a turbine, but we use the turbine maybe a few times a year at most. I could think of all kinds of uses for a high cfm compressor, but that's just me. I'd agree with you though about the fact that the compressor would be heavy though, and more than likely 220 volt, so there's that to contend with.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Man, I was afraid you guys were going to say that.. The only reason I bought that gun, is because I already had a huge compressor at the shop. Figured I would put it to use. 
Now that I've experimented with it, I see how handy it would be in the field.
Lugging a 20 Gal tank around isn't exactly convenient. Ugg. 
I'm new at the HVLP thing so a little naive.. I've been using airless sprayers forever. I just sprayed a kitchen island today with my graco airless. 308 ff tip and still way too aggressive for that kind of work..
Maybe I break down and buy one of those turbine units..


----------



## finishesbykevyn

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Depends upon if you're willing to go with a gas or electric compressor. Your options are limited for a portable electric rig though, since I'm pretty sure that gun requires a min of 10cfm, (although you could run it on a compressor with less cfm, but production output becomes an issue, and if you really starve it of cfm, performance suffers too).
> 
> If a gas air compressor isn't an option, might consider LVLP guns, since the cfm requirements are so much less, so finding a compressor to suit your needs would be that much easier. But if you're set on using the gun you got and you need an electric compressor, search, "electric air compressor, 10cfm".


Interesting option. How would the finish be with an LVLP gun. Any recommendations?


----------



## PNW Painter

Without going to 220v or gas powered, I’d recommend a 2hp California Air Tool’s compressor. It’ll still be under powered for your gun, but you can use an auxiliary tank for added capacity and it should be ok.

I’ve really liked mine and have been using it with a CA Technologies AAA gun without any issues. It’s also one of the quietest compressors on the market.

https://www.amazon.com/California-A...ir+tools&qid=1537499160&sr=8-5&ref=mp_s_a_1_5

You’ll also need to think about how you’ll filter the compressed air. I’ve been using these Motor Guard mini desiccant filters and haven’t had any issues with contamination so far.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0014DEV6...olid=3JH6MZCFPFD8S&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco

A lot of you people are trippin. I use an 8 gallon harbor freight cheapo, and it does just fine running a cup gun.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

PNW Painter said:


> Without going to 220v or gas powered, I’d recommend a 2hp California Air Tool’s compressor. It’ll still be under powered for your gun, but you can use an auxiliary tank for added capacity and it should be ok.
> 
> I’ve really liked mine and have been using it with a CA Technologies AAA gun without any issues. It’s also one of the quietest compressors on the market.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/California-A...ir+tools&qid=1537499160&sr=8-5&ref=mp_s_a_1_5
> 
> You’ll also need to think about how you’ll filter the compressed air. I’ve been using these Motor Guard mini desiccant filters and haven’t had any issues with contamination so far.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0014DEV6...olid=3JH6MZCFPFD8S&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like a great little unit at a reasonable price. How do you mean by auxiliary tank. Like another compressor? Would that particular unit be better than say a Dewalt 4 gal? Is the double tank think an advantage for some technical reason?


----------



## Mr Smith

The Makita 5200 compressor is one of the best for its size.

6.5 CFM @ 90 psi
5.2 gallons.

On a cart and is portable. Priced cheap too. I also prefer the oil lubricated compressors which last longer.

The Kremlin units will operate at a lower CFM than any sprayer on the market.

https://www.makita.ca/index2.php?event=tool&id=247&catid=4


----------



## PNW Painter

An auxiliary tank is an extra air tank so you have more capacity. It’s a good option if you’re using tools that use more CFM than your compressor can produce. 

https://www.amazon.com/California-A...mpressor+tan&sr=8-7&ref=mp_s_a_1_7&th=1&psc=1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn

cocomonkeynuts said:


> You need a HVLP. Anything portable is going to struggle keeping up with the gun and overall be a headache for you.


Call me Naive, but What exactly are you referring too when you say HVLP? As apposed to a compressor or turbine?..


----------



## PNW Painter

There are compressor and turbine driven HVLP guns. 

You should check out the Homestead Finishes website. Not only do they offer a wide range of equipment, but their site also has a lot of good info.

You really have to be careful if you’re considering compressor driven guns for onsite work. It’s not uncommon for for them to require anywhere from 6 to 13 CFM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

finishesbykevyn said:


> Call me Naive, but What exactly are you referring too when you say HVLP? As apposed to a compressor or turbine?..



I mean a turbine.


----------



## Woodco

Whatever you do, NEVER buy a harbor freight HVLP turbine unit. I use a gravity feed gun, with a cheap 8 gallon Harbor freight compressor, (with proper filtration) and it works fine. you need to let it catch up once in a while, but I;ve sprayed my van with it and it di alright. The compressors just dont last long, but 8 gallons works.


----------



## Wolfgang

PNW Painter said:


> An auxiliary tank is an extra air tank so you have more capacity. It’s a good option if you’re using tools that use more CFM than your compressor can produce.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/California-A...mpressor+tan&sr=8-7&ref=mp_s_a_1_7&th=1&psc=1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a common misconception. Having an additional air tank does not increase the cfm. The pump is rated at a certain cfm range, usually at 40 and 90 lbs pressure readings. The pump is what sets the cfm range.

If you're using a small size tank and compressor pump unit, you need to have a spray gun that will stay within the cfm range.

I've posted this before, but will do so again. Most all HVLP guns have a very large cfm requirement. Just lose the idea of using one. Your best bet is to get the HF gravity feed gun that uses less than 6 cfm. It's not an HVLP but really makes no difference. It does have a 1.4 tip which will atomize the fluid with about the same finish required for automotive refinishing.

Using a very thick product will required some thinning/reducing. Do not try to increase your air pressure to force the product through. Higher air pressure will increase the overspray factor. Depending on what you're finishing you'll probably have to pause and let the compressor catch up.

You can get an oil-less compressor with about a 26-30 gallon tank very reasonable and comfortably portable.

The second factor with using a small or oil-less compressor is that it heats the air up in the tank. This, in turn, will create a large moisture amount in the tank. Drain your tank after every use. While you're at HF, get some of the moisture traps that fit between the hose and the spray gun. They work great. If it's a large job you may go through a couple of them. Just like draining the compressor, toss the filters after every use. They're not expensive at all.

And finally, get a small 1/4" hose. The larger the hose diameter and the longer the hose, will cause a substantial loss in the air pressure you have set at the tank. Get a spray gun mount air pressure gauge and set your air pressure there. Most mfgs will tell you what pressure to set for best results.


----------



## Wolfgang

Also, lose the idea of using any gas powered unit. Pricey, heavy, and will really heat the air in your tank.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa

You should look at the CA Technologies OB14-PC – C14 Portable Air Assisted Airless / Bobcat, and can handle a lot of different materials.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Just get a Titan 115 Stage 6 Turbine. Not need for hauling a compressor around. Personally for cabs I use a diaphragm pump with fflp tips with Advance or SW urethane or a lacquer not to aggressive at all. I shot FPE Brillant today I n a built up n with a 410 tip came out pissa. 

I do own several HVLP guns and turbines. And on occasion we use them onsite but most customers we have all boxes get B&R so they can have use of kitchen. 

The last time we used compressor was in the polymix day’s lol , aqua flec and multi spec craze.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Just get a Titan 115 Stage 6 Turbine. Not need for hauling a compressor around. Personally for cabs I use a diaphragm pump with fflp tips with Advance or SW urethane or a lacquer not to aggressive at all. I shot FPE Brillant today I n a built up n with a 410 tip came out pissa.
> 
> I do own several HVLP guns and turbines. And on occasion we use them onsite but most customers we have all boxes get B&R so they can have use of kitchen.
> 
> The last time we used compressor was in the polymix day’s lol , aqua flec and multi spec craze.


The gun that comes with titan is garbage too much plastic parts easy to break


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Woodco said:


> A lot of you people are trippin. I use an 8 gallon harbor freight cheapo, and it does just fine running a cup gun.


What kind of cup gun are you running woodco. Is it more of an lvlp compared to say my Accuspray? Funny thing is, I've looked all over the 3M website and instruction manual. Nowhere does it say how much air or cfm required to operate the gun. 
Imagine...


----------



## finishesbykevyn

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Just get a Titan 115 Stage 6 Turbine. Not need for hauling a compressor around. Personally for cabs I use a diaphragm pump with fflp tips with Advance or SW urethane or a lacquer not to aggressive at all. I shot FPE Brillant today I n a built up n with a 410 tip came out pissa.
> 
> I do own several HVLP guns and turbines. And on occasion we use them onsite but most customers we have all boxes get B&R so they can have use of kitchen.
> 
> The last time we used compressor was in the polymix day’s lol , aqua flec and multi spec craze.


 I totally agree with b& r on the boxes. Most of the time. Trying to tape up everything is just a pain in the hole. And such a waste of platic/paper. I do however like to spray the very details stuff, like fancy fireplaces, kitchen islands with lots of wainscotting and posts etc..
Nice to spray the crowns too, but not necessary especially with the Advace. Flows out so nice!


----------



## Wolfgang

Let me add this: I've been using air compressors since 1975. I've worn them out, had them rebuilt, and purchased new ones. All the while considering motor HP ratings, (Which today are not reliable.), pump cfm ratings and tank size. 

When HVLP spray guns came on the market, there was a lot of confusion. The term High Volume Low Pressure threw threw people off. You'd think that the High Volume Low Pressure would mean high volume of paint and low air pressure. Think more of it as higher volume of air required to the gun and a lower pressure coming out of the gun. Rather simple when you think that way.

The advantages of an HVLP are less over-spray and less waste of material. If you're trying to keep your investment within a reasonable cost for you, use the HF gun I recommended in a previous post. 

A siphon feed gun will easily give you a furniture quality finish. The gravity feed will also.

About 8 years ago I had a buddy make a bet with me that you couldn't get a professional finish using a HF gravity feed gun. I told him I could do it with the HF 4oz touch up gun. And it would need no compounding or buffing. $100 was on the table.

This was the result:

















Easy $100. All you have to do is learn a good spray technique, proper air pressure, and proper reducing of material.


----------



## Wolfgang

BTW: This was done with a 30 gal, 3hp, belt driven compressor. Not large by any means.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Wolfgang said:


> Let me add this: I've been using air compressors since 1975. I've worn them out, had them rebuilt, and purchased new ones. All the while considering motor HP ratings, (Which today are not reliable.), pump cfm ratings and tank size.
> 
> When HVLP spray guns came on the market, there was a lot of confusion. The term High Volume Low Pressure threw threw people off. You'd think that the High Volume Low Pressure would mean high volume of paint and low air pressure. Think more of it as higher volume of air required to the gun and a lower pressure coming out of the gun. Rather simple when you think that way.
> 
> The advantages of an HVLP are less over-spray and less waste of material. If you're trying to keep your investment within a reasonable cost for you, use the HF gun I recommended in a previous post.
> 
> A siphon feed gun will easily give you a furniture quality finish. The gravity feed will also.
> 
> About 8 years ago I had a buddy make a bet with me that you couldn't get a professional finish using a HF gravity feed gun. I told him I could do it with the HF 4oz touch up gun. And it would need no compounding or buffing. $100 was on the table.
> 
> This was the result:
> 
> View attachment 102669
> 
> 
> View attachment 102671
> 
> 
> Easy $100. All you have to do is learn a good spray technique, proper air pressure, and proper reducing of material.


Great stuff Wolfgang. Would that be suitable for latex and hybrid products as well? Also would you still need a 20-30 gals tank for running the HF gun.? Still a pretty big tank for being a portable one..no?Obviously the more air the better..


----------



## Wolfgang

A 20-30 gal tank is "liftable". Any latex and hybrids, you would have to find the suitable air cap / needle combination. Still going to have to thin them though. If you're looking for a single unit to take care of about everything, some of the other options that others have suggested, would work better for you.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Getting some great information here. I forsee myself having a plethora of different sprayers in the future. 
I'm still wondering for spraying Advance, latex and Primers if one of those graco battery operated airless units would be more suitable for smaller jobs. Would they be more aggressive than an hvlp? Or suitable for detailed stuff.?
Just to be clear, I'd be spraying probably Products like Advance, Stix or similar. Totally digging the sound of that lvlp harbour freight with a smaller compressor. Just get it with like 1.8 or 2.1 tip or the likes..


----------



## Wolfgang

Lol. It's Harbor Freight. If it comes with a 1.4 tip that's all that it has with nothing else available. The battery operated units were all the rage and then faded away. Draw your own conclusions why.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Wolfgang said:


> Lol. It's Harbor Freight. If it comes with a 1.4 tip that's all that it has with nothing else available. The battery operated units were all the rage and then faded away. Draw your own conclusions why.


 Haha. That's the Canadian in me eh.


----------



## PNW Painter

If you want to spray Advance or other Waterborne product you should really look into Air Assist Airless setups.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

